# no pain no gain right????????



## smith360 (Aug 2, 2017)

If i lift heavy and fell like i exhausted and fatigued from the lifts should i stop if i cannot lift as much wieght and feel drained? or should i push through and make sure i just have adequate rest and a week for recovery per muscle group?


----------

